# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome causes unpleasant symptoms, is treatable - Lexington Herald Leader



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome causes unpleasant symptoms, is treatable*
*Lexington Herald Leader*
*Irritable bowel syndrome*, or IBS, is a gastrointestinal syndrome frequently characterized by abdominal pain and often accompanied by a change in bowel pattern. Because the cause is unknown there is no cure. The treatment has largely been aimed at ...

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

